# Old Reels



## theyyounggun (Nov 29, 2012)

Anybody know anything about these? They were recently given to me by a old timer and I didnt know if I had anything good. Planning on using some of them this year. I doubt if there is but anything special I might be interested to sell


----------



## GameRunner (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey Younggun,
I have owned both the casting reels and the daiwa underspin reel. They're all legit and if cleaned up and greased will work fine. I used the under spin on Fly Rods for bluegill when I didn't want to fly fish.
Hope this helps.
David H.


----------



## theyyounggun (Dec 2, 2012)

GameRunner said:


> Hey Younggun,
> I have owned both the casting reels and the daiwa underspin reel. They're all legit and if cleaned up and greased will work fine. I used the under spin on Fly Rods for bluegill when I didn't want to fly fish.
> Hope this helps.
> David H.


Thanks! Im thinking im gonna try to sell them if you may be interested! :wink:


----------



## WVfishnfool (Jan 1, 2013)

Those aren't worth much. I used the Daiwa PR 33 as my main reel back in the 80's when I tourney fished. They were a good reel at that time. I gave 5 of them away to a guy who was teaching his 2 boys to use baitcasters and how to bass fish about 4 years ago. He was on limited income and really couldn't afford much. The Daiwa and Zebco underspin reels are great panfish reels. The Shimano Bantam baitcaster is probably the best of the bunch provided all the bearings are in good shape plus you can still get parts for it. I'd just clean them up and lube them then use the heck out of them.


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 1, 2013)

Sometime this year I'm going to sell every piece of fishing gear I own, and start over. :wink: 

When the time comes, I'll post a photo of the collection.
Keep watching.... :lol:


----------

